# Uber tax filing questions, Pls help!



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2018)

I am a first time uber tax filer, Up till now I have not received any informations on my uber taxes filing. Could someone kindly help me with informations how to get my uber taxes from uber so that I will be able to file my taxes?

Thank you,

Sal


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Sign in online


----------

